# Gaggia Classic problem



## mr_spencer (Sep 9, 2011)

I bought a Gagggia Classic 4-5 weks ago on ebay, and it made gorgeous coffee. A week or so back the coffee started coming out very slow, so I asked for advice in our local coffee shop and was advised to descale it. This I did and for a few days it was fine. However, yesterday it stopped working completely. When I switch for coffee the pump sounds for a second or so then goes very quiet, and no coffee comes out. Any idea what the problem might be? The steam nozzle works if that's any help.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3385-Classic-wet-puck-amp-ill-fitting-basket.&p=15829#post15829


----------



## mr_spencer (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks, I read through that post and researched a bit more, then sat down yesterday morning intending to clean the valve. When I took the top off the Classic I could see the part but couldn't figure how to get to it - I bottled it, basically. So I put it back together and descaled again, leaving it longer than before. When I flushed it I got more gunk out, then when it was running clean I made coffee. So it's working again, but the coffee tastes a bit 'thin', not like before. Any ideas on this please?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

If it was very heavily scaled it may effect the pressure and along with that limit the amount of water coming through. You may have to adjust your grind and/or tamp to compensate


----------



## mr_spencer (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks. I rang our local coffee shop yesterday to ask if they serviced Gaggia machines but they don't. He suggested a finer grind (I usually get my coffee from him) and to tamp it down harder. I'm sitting here with the first cup of the day, though, and it's certainly getting better. The woman I bought it off said she'd bought a De Longhi as she just wanted a machine where you press a button and get coffee, so I'm thinking it may not have been maintained too well. Would a back flush be likely to help?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I'd back flush once a month, depending on usage


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

mr_spencer said:


> Thanks. I rang our local coffee shop yesterday to ask if they serviced Gaggia machines but they don't. He suggested a finer grind (I usually get my coffee from him) and to tamp it down harder. I'm sitting here with the first cup of the day, though, and it's certainly getting better. The woman I bought it off said she'd bought a De Longhi as she just wanted a machine where you press a button and get coffee, so I'm thinking it may not have been maintained too well. Would a back flush be likely to help?


If coffee isnt coming out you need a coarser grind. You need to invest in a grinder to get the grind spot on for your machine.


----------



## mr_spencer (Sep 9, 2011)

My only problem now is drinking too much coffee, it's gorgeous!


----------

